# Venison Backstrap Jerky



## mossymo (Jan 3, 2016)

Sliced up 6 1/2 pounds of venison backstrap, sealed in a Ziplock and in the fridge overnight with hickory jerky seasoning and cure. Here is the jerky getting some oak smoke with the grill running 150º.













2.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 3, 2016





-----

About 4 hours in a few slices were looking about right to take off and all were done a few hours later.













3.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 3, 2016





-----

Bon Appétit!













1.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 3, 2016







Thanks for looking!


----------



## smokinadam (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks good!  Not sure I would use back strap but that's some tender jerky!  If we had alot of deer be a different story.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 3, 2016)

smokinadam said:


> Looks good!  Not sure I would use back strap but that's some tender jerky!  If we had alot of deer be a different story.



It was my wife's uncle's backstrap from an old buck, he was going to turn it into sausage and we told him nonsense, we will make you jerky with it!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 3, 2016)

Awesome, I love backstrap jerky, I just made some myself.


----------



## nunantal (Jan 4, 2016)

Jerky looks great. You said you used hickory jerky seasoning.  Is that package or something you came up with.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 4, 2016)

nunantal said:


> Jerky looks great. You said you used hickory jerky seasoning.  Is that package or something you came up with.



It is a jerky seasoning that we have packaged and offer in 9 other flavors also!
- Chipotle Lime
- Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic
- Honey BBQ
- Hickory
- Maple Jalapeno
- Mesquite
- Original
- Prime Rib
- Sweet & Spicy
- Teriyaki


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 5, 2016)

Beautiful jerky, Marty!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 6, 2016)

MM, Great looking jerky !


----------

